# Shaking and disoriented



## Apollo (Jun 5, 2020)

I have a Cockapoo, 12 years old- this week he started shaking and had bile out of his mouth. He just sleeps- and he looks like he doesn't know where he is at. Has anyone experience this?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What do your vets say - shaking can be pain and bile could mean something like pancreatitis so I would be seeing a vet straight away especially if he looks disoriented.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 5, 2020)

I took him to the vet -they did blood work -and an x-ray-every thing came back normal-  still breathing heavy)


----------



## Luvmypups (Jun 20, 2020)

Get a new vet! This is not normal.


----------

